# Foam plugs



## bossdog004 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've seen this posted in the feeding areas and am wondering where to get them. It would make feeding fruit flys to mantids a lot easier than taking the whole to off.

Thanks!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2006)

I get em from www.carolina.com


----------



## Rib (Jan 29, 2006)

how about a UK store anyone knows?


----------



## Ian (Jan 29, 2006)

Ear plugs! They would work perfectly, and available from most chemist  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Dave_B (Aug 23, 2007)

I searched the web for foam rod and eventually polyethylene foam rod and found it's used to fill wide gaps before caulking is applied to save on caulking. Home centers sell it up to 5/8" diam. but I wanted something larger in diameter than that. Log home suppliers sell it for filling the chinks in logs. I bought a 50' roll from http://www.aloghomestore.com/backer-rod.shtml. A sharp knife cuts it into 1" (just over 2 cm) lengths easily.

I made a mandrel by rounding the end of a piece of 4 x 4 and slide a deli cup over that. A hole saw (a drill bit) has a 1/4" guide hole in the center and I always start my hole there. The mandrel supports the cup from the inside around the new hole as it's being cut so there's no cracking. The 7/8" hole saw seems to be the correct size for these 1.25" plugs.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 23, 2007)

> how about a UK store anyone knows?


Just get an ordinary sponge and cut a square out to twice the size of the hole, works wonders


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 23, 2007)

Plus ,sponge acts as an air in-let 2


----------



## Orin (Aug 23, 2007)

You can also use a metal pipe with rough edges to cut perfect holes in the sponge. I usually cut the sponge in a rough circle with a razorblade.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Ian, good tip, good tip! Whats that you say, I cannot hear you, I have my earplugs in... ha ha The backer rod comes in different diameters, we use it for our door and window installs! What did you pay for yours?


----------

